
History of computers : My Collection - KishoreKumar
http://kishorekumar.net/blog/2010/07/history-of-computers/
======
drallison
The first personal computer was not created by Steve Wozniak at Apple. What
computer was the first depends upon how you define personal computer. The
first microprocessor based computer targeted to a non-commercial market was
the Altair.

